# Fischereischein Kreis Nienburg



## iguana57 (24. Mai 2009)

Hallo.

Ich würde gerne ein Fischereischein in Kreis Nienburg/Weser machen. Weiß jemand ob es dafür dieses Jahr noch Termine gibt ? 

Gruß

iguana57


----------

